

Comscore, Calacanis, Quantcast, etc - vcmike
http://vcmike.wordpress.com/2010/01/24/comscore-calacanis-quantcast-etc/

======
KC8ZKF
"Unless you’ve been asleep or unconscious the last few days, you no doubt have
been following the brouhaha kicked off by Jason Calacanis’s angry rant against
Comscore and its business practices."

Another example of living in an echo chamber. I doubt more than a few thousand
people care anything about the "brouhaha."

~~~
smanek
Yes, but I also bet that the people who read is blog are almost exclusively a
subset of the people who know about the 'brouhaha.'

It seems perfectly reasonable for him to assume people reading his blog know
about it.

------
whatsinaname
for those of us that know about it, its a pretty big thing. comscore can
really affect how advertisers look at you and your product. i've seen this
happen with several notable clients, and the difference between paying to have
more realistic numbers published can be night and day.

